# Henfwlch Mixed Mine, Mid Wales, April 2012



## cunningcorgi (May 2, 2012)

Visited with walsh and a non member.

With thanks to Mr. Roy Fellows for all his work in opening this mine.

*HISTORY*

A small mine near the shore of Nantymoch worked off and on until the turn of the century. The origins of this mine are unknown but very likely first worked by the Company of Adventurers in the 18th century. Later, it was often worked along with the Havan mine but the two never actually connected. 

The mine was worked for lead, zinc, and copper. Little if any trace of lead mineralization is currently discernible, but there is plenty of secondary copper staining.

*THE VISIT*

Working out from the inner workings

1. End of the drive






2. Clog print





3. The barrow





4. Deads





5. Upper adit, heading out





6. Explosive store





7. Adit gets muddier and wetter and keeps on going...





8. and going...





9. and still going...





10. Until daylight !





Thanks for looking !


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 2, 2012)

oooohh really nice..


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 2, 2012)

As good as it is, you so wouldnt catch me down there :-/ 

The barrow is excellent, imagine actually having to use something like that.


----------



## kellisurbex (May 3, 2012)

Nice pics


----------



## flyboys90 (May 3, 2012)

Great photos,Looks a bit wet? thanks for sharing.


----------



## cunningcorgi (May 3, 2012)

Fairly wet in places alright.

And mud. Full of mud most of the way along the main drive.


----------

